# endlich grafikkarten treiber richtig installieren und nutzen

## bd_italy

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich den verdacht dass die grafiktreiber nicht richtig funktionieren, bzw. ich sie nicht richtig konfiguriert habe.

Dies äusert sich in ruckeln wenn ich ein Fenster verschiebe, beim scrollen in pdfs und OO, screensaver zeigt an dass er mit 30fps läuft, und 

googleearth meldet "you are currently running google earth in 'OpenGL' with software emulation." irgendwie finde ich keine gescheite anleitung und treiber zu meiner graka. Und ohne die kann ich es vergessen beryl zu versuchen   :Rolling Eyes: 

hier mal ein paar infos:

meine graka:

```
mylaptop max # lspci | grep 915     

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

meine xorg.conf

```

mylaptop max # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "BlankTime" "5"

        Option "StandbyTime" "10"

        Option "SuspendTime" "20"

        Option "OffTime" "30"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option    "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "TouchPad"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

   Option "Protocol" "event"

   Option "LeftEdge" "130"

   Option "RightEdge" "840"

   Option "TopEdge" "130"

   Option "BottomEdge" "640"

   Option "FingerLow" "7"

   Option "FingerHigh" "8"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.60"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SEC"

        ModelName    "3633"

        Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        VideoRam        131072

        Option "VBERestore" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

irgendwelche ideen an was es liegen könnte?

grüße bd_italy

----------

## bbgermany

Moin,

was sagt denn ein "glxinfo | grep render"?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bd_italy

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> was sagt denn ein "glxinfo | grep render"?
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

hi,

ich habe kein glxinfo   :Embarassed: 

```
mylaptop max # gl 

glav             glib-genmarshal  glib-mkenums     

glib-config      glib-gettextize  glsa-check       

mylaptop max # emerge --search glxinfo

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : glxinfo ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

in welchem paket ist das denn drinn?

grüße max

----------

## franzf

```
emerge mesa-progs
```

----------

## bd_italy

 *Quote:*   

> mylaptop max # glxinfo | grep render
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
> ...

 

----------

## bd_italy

Hallo,

habe jetzt mich durch einige tutorials durchgelesen und in einigen mailinglists rumgesucht,

bin der lösung aber keinen schritt weiter gekommen.

irgendwelche ideen die mir weiterhelfen könnten?

grüße

bd_italy

----------

